# My MK5 GTi on Bentley GTC wheels



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

It seems I am a bit of a wheel wh0re 

I got the boiler suit oot and adjusted the rear camber.

Whoever decided to put the bolt where is was, clearly wasn't going to be adjusting it :lol:

Going to raise the rear to match the front.

Roll the front arches, and trim the liner.

Gave the car a wash & QD, the usual dressing products, and took pics 


















































































P.S. Also had the front grille smoothed (US Style), plate holder removed.

UK Pressed Metal plates and an Alpine Head Unit fitted 

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice !!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a trouser tent!


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

looking very stealth....I like


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Did they go straight on mark ? or was there some machining .. .


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

My God!

That is stunning!!!

:doublesho


----------



## Big Ash (Feb 4, 2008)

That is great:argie:, Id be tempted to lift the back 10-15mm

EDIT: Have you got a link for the plates? TIA


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Now that's looking real sweet

Much prefer the stance with those little beauties on


----------



## J-lou (May 5, 2008)

That´s one good looking rabbit! Well done


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

that is stunning :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks awesome Mark, like everything about it! Cool plates, should stop Mr Plod having his wicked way with you.


----------



## Nate (Jul 24, 2008)

now that is nice! :argie: the wheels really set it off!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

That looks fantastic. The Bentley wheels look so much better in black, very stealth like. Whats the backdrop? it looks like Beirut!


----------



## ashm (Jul 5, 2008)

Very nice! Liking the MK5 more and more :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Amazing Mark, amazing.


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Big Ash said:


> That is great:argie:, Id be tempted to lift the back 10-15mm
> 
> EDIT: Have you got a link for the plates? TIA


+1 on a linky for the plates.

Looks stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

That looks amazing mate!!!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## monkeyone (May 22, 2007)

Nice! Loving the black on black.


----------



## Ian666 (Jul 8, 2007)

Uber nice :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Awesome*



Needs a clean said:


> That looks amazing mate!!!! :thumb::thumb:


What he said - looks stunning. Love the rims with black centres :argie:


----------



## Monaco Detailer (Dec 3, 2007)

phat as fook!!! im in love!!!


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Awesome example, love it!


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

thats one deadly lookin GTi, wheels look the business, really mean and stealthy


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Gorgeous mate really stunning..


----------



## JamesnDaz (Feb 27, 2007)

anychance of any bigger images for my desktop ? if so ill pm u my email


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Jan 24, 2007)

different, but you have to lose the B centre caps!!!!


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks great,

What is the ride comfort like and has it had a negative effect on handling?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Stunning mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

That sir is mint!!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh yes Marko, thats a lovely bit of rimming - oh er

You seem to be collecting nice rims


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Stunning, it really does look superb :thumb:


----------



## Nettles (Aug 12, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## sh500 (Mar 8, 2008)

I saw the same wheels (in silver) on an Audi TT just yesterday. That looked good too.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

OMG thats stunning...! 

What suspension set up have you got on there?

Johnny


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Those wheel's look much better than the merc ones.


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh my god that looks like sex wee.
I absolutely love it. 

Do they just bolt on or did you have to change the hubs?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments folks.

Rimmed clicking thanks on them all :lol:



WX51 TXR said:


> Looks awesome Mark, like everything about it! Cool plates, should stop Mr Plod having his wicked way with you.


Cheers Rich  I have had them behind me and they didn't pull me over, result.



Deanoecosse said:


> That looks fantastic. The Bentley wheels look so much better in black, very stealth like. Whats the backdrop? it looks like Beirut!


:lol: It is the Glen O' Dee Hospital. It is a listed building that is closed at the moment, its in the same forrest where I stay.



clipstone said:


> +1 on a linky for the plates.
> 
> Looks stunning mate :thumb:


www.dubmeister.co.uk gents.

They are Uk Pressed Metal Plates. They have the proper standards listed on them. Give the guys a call.

Incredibly reliable service, with quick delivery and turn around. Have to send your V5 and ID.



JamesnDaz said:


> anychance of any bigger images for my desktop ? if so ill pm u my email


PM me your email address mate :tup:



CHRIS172CUP said:


> different, but you have to lose the B centre caps!!!!


They are Bentley wheels tho...and the silver ring around them is inscribed with "Bentley..."



Doc said:


> Looks great,
> 
> What is the ride comfort like and has it had a negative effect on handling?


I had coilovers on the Merc wheels, and the rear was a 9" too. These are 9 inch all round. Not too different tbh.

The suspension is decent. The roads are crap up here, but there is hardly any roll. I use the car as a daily driver commuting, and its fine 



Gavb said:


> Oh yes Marko, thats a lovely bit of rimming - oh er
> 
> You seem to be collecting nice rims


Aye, I put the rubber on the hoops the other day...

Unfortunately not collecting them, still miss the CH's dearly lol.



Johnnyopolis said:


> OMG thats stunning...!
> 
> What suspension set up have you got on there?
> 
> Johnny


Cheers Johnny.

FK Silverlines, wound right down. They are probably the best manufacturer for going low on coils. Turned the rear camber right in. Pig of a job.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

ianking said:


> Oh my god that looks like sex wee.
> I absolutely love it.
> 
> Do they just bolt on or did you have to change the hubs?


They are VW/Audi fitment, so just bolted straight on


----------



## masg (Jun 28, 2007)

that looks amazing!i wanna get Bentley rims on my TT but the colour combo on your golf looks wicked!


----------



## farcrygamer (Sep 6, 2007)

Awsome looking car:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Aye Colin (Blueloop) told me this was coming and you eastside boys do know how to drop a car and run some superb rims.
Whatever you do don't add up how much the whole wheel fetish has cost ya, blueloop and I did this one night and the amount he has spent on his BBS's alone was.....

Sweetest Golf out there mate!!!:wave:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Bently rims are just so OEM+ on the mk5 :thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Perfect!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice mate very nice


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

looks awesome Mark! see you on tomorrow for a closer look!



sh500 said:


> I saw the same wheels (in silver) on an Audi TT just yesterday. That looked good too.


what colour was this TT? Avaitor Grey? (blueish)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looking great Mark! :thumb:

Possibly this TT or Norm's old car sh500?










Alan W


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

looks fantastic, does it rub at all ?


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Is there a source for these Bentley rims, or are they just lucky finds?

I presume you can't go to bentley.co.uk and order a set


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

clipstone said:


> Is there a source for these Bentley rims, or are they just lucky finds?
> 
> I presume you can't go to bentley.co.uk and order a set


They turn up in the VW forums. I assume they get them from breakers and the likes...

I gave Bentley a call. Each wheel is £900 + vat, then you have the ventre caps at £100.

Then tyres.

You do the math :lol:



G60 VV said:


> looks awesome Mark! see you on tomorrow for a closer look!


Aye Kenny, cheers.



dubnut71 said:


> Aye Colin (Blueloop) told me this was coming and you eastside boys do know how to drop a car and run some superb rims.
> Whatever you do don't add up how much the whole wheel fetish has cost ya, blueloop and I did this one night and the amount he has spent on his BBS's alone was.....
> 
> Sweetest Golf out there mate!!!:wave:


I know, its nuts what the wheels cost Graeme, but there are lots more people out there who have spent multiple times the cost of the original car on upgrades 

All the best,
Mark.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

that looks sweet. nice work


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Best pic for me - she sits real nice & those rims are awesome :thumb:


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

Those wheels are very special, they look amazing on the car!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

wow ?


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

That looks very nice.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking ace, those wheels are HUGE


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

was a little nervous openng this wondering what I'd see, but those are GORGEOUS and really suit the car :thumb:

Real improvement over those dodgy Merc rims you chose before. These really add to the look IMHO, and she is looking SWEEEET with all the little mods


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks very nice Mark - a classic combo, especially with the coded centers. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks sick Mark 

Whats the pattern on a MK5 5x112 ?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

That's soooooo pretty :argie:

Baz


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Sweet as **** mate 

How did you come about those rims then ?


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

A wheel whore you are:thumb: LOOKS FOOKING SCHWEEEEEEET AS DUDE!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Mark

Best combo I've seen on your VW - looks simply awesome

Rear does look a mm or two low but otherwise cannot be beaten!

:thumb:


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

looks awesome!!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

that is stunning


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*beautiful!!!!*


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

I always thought bentley wheels looked out of place on anything but a bentley, but i think you may have changed my mind, absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mamoon (Jul 4, 2008)

94Nissan said:


> I always thought bentley wheels looked out of place on anything but a bentley, but i think you may have changed my mind, absolutely stunning!


+1

great job ther! oh and nice car too :thumb:


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

That is one sweet looking ride!


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Looks so right.

I'm liking these mk 5 golfs now!


----------



## jpmcc (Mar 3, 2007)

that is fantastic looking.


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

That would be the exact type of styling I would do, very nice car!


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Like the whole look of the car but I'd personally take some more sportive wheels.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

looking stunning, a class rim really makes a car.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car mate! :argie:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

i normally hate black wheels but that is fecking stunning mate


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

excellent, loving those wheels! someone I know put Lambo Gallardo wheels on his RS4, cracking but expensive mods! great work.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Did anyone see that Bentley in The Sun today up on bricks with the wheels gone? 

Wondered where you got these wheels from matey :lol: only joking.

That is absolutely stunning. They suit it so well and the stance looks spot on.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

CupraElliott said:


> Did anyone see that Bentley in The Sun today up on bricks with the wheels gone?
> 
> Wondered where you got these wheels from matey :lol: only joking.
> 
> That is absolutely stunning. They suit it so well and the stance looks spot on.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

:thumb: Perfect that is:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Would look stunning if they weren't black! 

I hate black wheels with a passion they can make any car look cheap and nasty!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Would look stunning if they weren't black!


I think you're in the minority with that statement morgan84! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ooooooooh That is a sweet ride mate.


----------



## Davey S2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont like them and they will ruin the handling on a very good car.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I think you're in the minority with that statement morgan84! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Yeah you're right, but then taste is a gift bestowed on few people!:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats gay looking.


----------



## KnightUnit (Dec 31, 2007)

Very nice, I like it.


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks incredible!

By far the nicest set of wheels you've put on it, and by far the best looking GTi I have seen to date!

Hopefully I will get the chance to see it at some shows soon.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you gents.

I go to the odd show, but not up for taking my own car.

Lmao Grizzle :thumb:


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

My god that makes me want a golf again !!! and i have a 911 so that how nice your car looks !!!


----------



## aldunn15 (Jan 25, 2008)

that looks sick!!


----------



## aldunn15 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sick = Good (for the older generation)


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

aldunn15 said:


> Sick = Good (for the non chavs and non Tim Westwood fans)


edited for accuracy!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That's one of the best looking Gti's i have seen


----------



## RBclio (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous mate, alloys look PHAT suits it very well

How big are the alloys?


----------



## carsey (Jun 27, 2008)

Pass me the tissues. That is gorgeous.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

fg awesooome::argie::argie:


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking Sharp.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Those wheels do look very good on the GTI - and i'm a bit of an OEM freak! :thumb:

As for the suspension....it's lower than me nan's knockers!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

needhampr said:


> Those wheels do look very good on the GTI - and i'm a bit of an OEM freak! :thumb:
> 
> As for the suspension....it's lower than me nan's knockers!!


:lol: Unfortunately the wheels have been sold, but something with a more factory look will be coming


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Mark M said:


> :lol: Unfortunately the wheels have been sold, but something with a more factory look will be coming


Mate you change your wheels more than me undercrackers !

BUT do look forward to seeing the new rims in place 

Baz


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

A very nice ride. One question,

What suspension is it on, what did you do to the arches and how many people can it carry:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Love that :argie: - superb looking car, mate, a credit to you :thumb: :thumb:

Liking the new alloys as well!!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous Golf:argie: nice photo's:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

looking sweet as !!!

love those wheels & the car

:thumb:


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

KKM said:


> looking sweet as !!!
> 
> love those wheels & the car
> 
> :thumb:


I've seen your car with a few set of wheels now, and all have looked excellent. I look forward to seeing the latest set, and i'm sure you wont disappoint.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

That really works - stunning mate :driver:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks to all for the comments 



fethead said:


> A very nice ride. One question,
> 
> What suspension is it on, what did you do to the arches and how many people can it carry:thumb:


It is on FK coilovers, the arches have been slightly rolled.

Lets just say it struggles when it comes to speed bumps...

New wheels should be here tomorrow 

They are pretty special too, and more suited to the car imo.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Thanks to all for the comments
> 
> It is on FK coilovers, the arches have been slightly rolled.
> 
> ...


what is it with VW nuts and wheels :lol:


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Mark M said:


> Thanks to all for the comments
> 
> It is on FK coilovers, the arches have been slightly rolled.
> 
> ...


Mark, can we expect some photo's tomorrow as im eager to see the new look?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Not yet mate, still debating at the moment.

But will probably pick up a set on Sunday if they are what I set my heart on...see thread in Off Topic.


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Haha new wheels allready? I'm sure you keep us updated, I'll be the first to check it out


----------



## Caudy (Sep 6, 2008)

Just wanting to know how did you fit the plate to your car? it looks really neat & tidy... as does all the car! looks spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Very nice mate, love it!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh my word...thats very nice!!


----------



## vRS_TDi (Mar 18, 2006)

Wow, very nice car mate. Those wheels are well smart.


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

Mark M said:


> :lol: Unfortunately the wheels have been sold, but something with a more factory look will be coming


do those bentleys now roll on a white A3 by any chance?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Yes they do :thumb:


----------



## MATT87 (Jul 30, 2008)

nice job mate, very nice car


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

man accident  that looks amazing mate, really does look ace on them bentley alloys


----------



## Caudy (Sep 6, 2008)

*Mark M how have you fitted your plate* as ive tried a few things to get the plate on but to not bolt or screw it as i dont want to damage the bodywork.

Really love the car though! clean and tidy just like a dub should be :thumb:

take care


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i like that!! very nice


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

MikeTDI said:


> do those bentleys now roll on a white A3 by any chance?


I've seen them on the white s-line, looks fantastic.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Great looking Vw there m8.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

very, very cool......


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

pm sent Marc


----------

